

African start ups into YC - benerd

Hey sam,
We here in africa really appreciate the work you guys are doing to support start ups.Are there any notable start ups you have funded from africa.?
======
kirillzubovsky
If they have, you should probably do your own research, and if they haven't,
why don't you be the first one? :)

